# What's the accurate translation of "το σ' αγαπώ μπορεί"?



## Timneh

I tried translating "το σ' αγαπώ μπορεί" using Google translate and I got "the love you can" but I'm unsure if it's accurate. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Perseas

Hello,
Is this a phrase of a text? If not, could you write a sentence containing that phrase, in order to understand to what it refers?


----------



## Timneh

Perseas said:


> Hello,
> Is this a phrase of a text? If not, could you write a sentence containing that phrase, in order to understand to what it refers?



It's the title of a song by Greek singer Dimitra Galani 

here is is a part of the lyrics:

Τι θες ν' ακούσω πια
τώρα που καμιά,καμιά συγγνώμη δε φτάνει
*το σ' αγαπώ μπορεί*, μόνο αυτό μπορεί
μες στην καρδιά να μπει να τη ζεστάνει


----------



## Perseas

Now is everything clear. I found the translation of the song here.
The part you 're interested is in bold.

What do you want me to hear?
Apologizing is not enough anymore!
*The phrase "I love you" is able*, just this is able
to get in my heart and make it warmer!

​


----------



## Timneh

Perseas said:


> Now is everything clear. I found the translation of the song here.
> The part you 're interested is in bold.
> 
> What do you want me to hear?
> Apologizing is not enough anymore!
> *The phrase "I love you" is able*, just this is able
> to get in my heart and make it warmer!
> 
> ​



Thank you for the link. I appreciate it  

In your opinion, if I want to put it in a less formal way without affecting the meaning, is it acceptable to say:_ "*I love you" can* _or_ *"I love you" can do it. *_

I mean, since it's the title of a song I'd like it to stand on its own.


----------



## Perseas

In my opinion the second option sounds better, but let's wait for someone who has a better command in English than me.


----------



## Timneh

Perseas said:


> In my opinion the second option sounds better, but let's wait for someone who has a better command in English than me.



Alright then  Thank you very much for your help Perseas. Much appreciated! <3


----------



## cougr

Timneh said:


> Thank you for the link. I appreciate it
> 
> In your opinion, if I want to put it in a less formal way without affecting the meaning, is it acceptable to say:_ "*I love you" can* _or_ *"I love you" can do it. *_
> 
> I mean, since it's the title of a song I'd like it to stand on its own.



I'd go with your first example perhaps prefaced by an "an".


----------



## Timneh

cougr said:


> I'd go with your first example perhaps prefaced by an "an".


Alright. Thank you


----------

